# Damon Howatt Hunter



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Years ago I had Damon Howatt Hunter made by Damon Howatt archery. Today that bow is made by Martin archery.
Questions:
Is it still made as well?
Does it still shoot as smooth?
Thanks much
Nick


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nick - 

It's still made in the same factory, probably by some of the same people. 
It was/is a very fast bow, but it was never "smooth". 
Even with your new reduced draw length, it will probably stack. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Nick -
> 
> It's still made in the same factory, probably by some of the same people.
> It was/is a very fast bow, but it was never "smooth".
> ...


If was smooth when I was 17... guess it was smooth more between the ears than in the hands.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

It is a very good production bow.
Same for most of the Bear line.
Take some time and look for one used in the draw weight you want and enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Bill 2311 said:


> It is a very good production bow.
> Same for most of the Bear line.
> Take some time and look for one used in the draw weight you want and enjoy shooting it.


Thanks Bill, saw a few but heavier than I'd want, so far. I'm also looking at Bob Lee bows , a Bear Take Down and Bear Super Kodiak 64"


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I was at the Damon Howatt facility/shop in ’76 when Martin bought it. I can’t imagine any better/smoother operation than was in place…and would hope that no one tried to fix what wasn’t broken.

Although I do own 2 vintage Super Diablo’s and a vintage Hunter (for more than the first time around) each one that I’ve tried, over the years, starts stacking not long after the 28”.

I shoot with a long draw length and became accustomed to shooting many bows with varying degrees of stacking…so it’s not something I hold against the bows until the draw weight increases past the mid 60#’s…70# plus are kind of beastly, IMO.

All that said, they’ve always been hard hitting bows at any draw weight…and I like them. Again, I can’t see any reason to have changed a very old formula. Damon Howatt was ahead of his time. Rick.


----------



## flytru (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi there Viper, are you saying that the Martin Hunter would be a 'stacky' bow at say 29--291/2 " ??
I am aware [and after owning lots that they always weighed heavier than marked] but could it be that that heavier draw weight leads people to think these stacked.
My own draw has increased due to back surgery [hence a more upright posture] to the above mentioned draw range
I ask this as I was considering a newer Martin Hunter on offer and am a now a little apprehensive , and am coming from ILF BB but felt a more traditional one piece was needed in the mix !!
Seeking opinions here-----flytu >>>---->


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

fly - 

With some folks, yes being over bowed can give the impression of stacking. And yes, despite of lot of discussions, based on numerous bow scales, the DM hunting bows were up to 5# or 10% under marked, weight wise. 

However, a lot of the DM hunting bows (62" and under) did indeed stack after about 29" (+/-) and the shorter the bow, the earlier the stack, so in you're case, I wouldn't recommend it. 

A lot has to do the DH limb design. The limbs were actually short compared to riser length and the tips had overlays on the faced and back for several inches from the nocks. That was a double-edged sword. It made those bows exceptionally fast, but stacky.

However all isn't lost. DM made Ventura and Monterey models that depending on the year, were very similar to the Hunter, but 66" long. That pushed back the stack point a few inches. In fact, I have a black limbed 66" Ventura that's hard to tell from a Hunter, without a length reference. If you want to stay with primarily target, the Del Rey's were prime DM target bows in the 60's and early 70's. Only thing there was the riser contours varied widely from year to year. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> fly -
> 
> With some folks, yes being over bowed can give the impression of stacking. And yes, despite of lot of discussions, based on numerous bow scales, the DM hunting bows were up to 5# or 10% under marked, weight wise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Viper, good information.


----------



## BoiseBound (Jan 5, 2011)

Nick728 - PM sent


----------



## Jortiz87 (Mar 5, 2021)

Can anyone help identifying the age of this bow?


----------

